# Why did you start bodybuilding?



## richtries1466867920 (Apr 2, 2004)

iv just read the post on whether bodybuilders are happy with themselves and the way they look. This is a very interesting topic for me because im currently doing a dissertation at Reading uni on the subject of bodybuilding and steroids.

My research question is ; Is it crazy for people to use steroids? and basically im hoping to find out why people start bodybuilding in the 1st place and why some bodybuilders end up using steroids. Im trying to find out the story behind why people get into bodybuilding. For example ;is it because their friends started doing it so they followed or is it because of family trauma etc There could be any number of reasons. Personally i started bodybuilding because i kept getting called skinny and wanted to do something about it, also so that when i go out to bars etc theres less chance of getting in a fight if your more muscular

Part of my research is going to be to interview bodybuilders and ask them a range of questions on the topic - i will be asking some who are taking steroids and some who arent.Id be really grateful for any feedback on this topic as i could use the responses in my dissertation as research. Any respondents would remain annonomous. Thanks, Richard


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Have a quick look at this mate

http://www.musclechat.org/viewtopic.php?t=1416


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

I was the same as you just fed up of being skinny!


----------



## richtries1466867920 (Apr 2, 2004)

Nice 1 benj, thats just the kind of info i need. much appreciated. rich


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

i think you look much better and you feel better as well and you know the sexy girls like it lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

I decided since i wasn't the most stunning looking lad, and since i wanted the best looking girls on my arm then the only way to get them, apart from my dazzling charm which was pretty non existent back, then was to work on the bit i could change the bod and it worked a treat. Then people start to notice you and you stand out you start to feel special and it gets addictive but the attention gets to be normal after a while I dont even notice people staring anymore. now i train for me for my own satisfaction to push myself to achieve the best i can.


----------



## richtries1466867920 (Apr 2, 2004)

Initially, bodybuilding to impress girls seems to be a common motive. However its like people become addicted to BB and continue doing it for themselves. Personally, id be gutted if i had to give up BB because its brought something extra to my life. You get a real sense of achievement when you look in the mirror and you see a muscular phisique which youv earned through hard work. When you go out on nights out, you not only get more respect from the girls, but blokes too. When i was 10 stone, i was an easy target, but now up to 12.5 stone people are less keen to cause trouble. Has anyone got any different motives for starting to bodybuild. Also what caused people to step up from being a natural bodybuilder to use steroids? cheers guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

I started on roids because i kept over hearing people in the pub allways guys telling there mates/girls that i was only that big cause i used roids, and i didn't so i thought if there convinced i use them now and i'm already getting slagged for it then i will start taking them and show them just how big i could get.


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

I had the same mate - as soon as I started gettin bigger people accused me of roids! Kind of a compliment really!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, me too. It was annoying me that people said I was using them.

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

1 word...

ARNOLD!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

What you started taking roids cause of arnold thats it!!!!

You mean it wasn't the fact that you achieved diet and training perfection first    :lol:

sorry bud all good fun couldnt resist that one :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

I know someone who met arnold when he was 19 and he said arnold had been using roids for a few years already. :shock:

J


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

i started training to become a MONSTER!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: (not quite worked yet though  ) kev :shock:


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

> I know someone who met arnold when he was 19 and he said arnold had been using roids for a few years already


Yeah, thats right, he started jucing at 17, he was massive at that age tho, still can't have been good for his liver.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

Started bodybuilding just basically to get noticed by the opposite sex. However that only lasted for a while - now I do it basically to compete with myself and see how far I can get (also adds a bit of contrast to my dull daily desk-job routine).


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

I was a 6' 217 pound Junior in high school and I thought I was big. Went to football camp at KU and met Dana Stubblefield and Gilbert Brown. These guys both played the same position I did and they made me look small. Gilbert Brown's head was bigger around than my waist. That's when I decided I would use steroids. Didn't for 2 more years but it was always in my mind. For those of you on the other side of the pond who don't know who Dana Stublefield is he played professionally for the Green Bay Packers. He's 6'4" and around 370 pounds. Only about 320 pounds when I met him. He was actually in fairly impressive shape at 320 pounds. Dana Stubblefield looked like a professional bodybuilder at 270 pounds. Two of the most impressive looking people I've met.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

arnold was roiding from about 15 use to get them prescribed by the doctor most bodybuilders did back then :shock:


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

For me, there are several factors, but making myself more attractive to the opposite sex is high on the list. The primary motivator I would say. 

I started to use gear becuase I'd been training for 7 years and was confident that my diet and routine were OK, but wanted to accelerate my progress.

My spin on this is the following, look forward to hearing the results of your Uni work Richtries...

I reckon a large percentage of primal, instinctive stuff is at work here.

A few thousand years ago, Women needed the big muscular guys that could hunt, provide for the kids..We haven't changed that much. Men or Women 

Look at the animal kingdom. The peacock showing off it's feathers to the female, that's the equivalent of him flexing his biceps.

You'll never see the female Lion being shagged by some scrote of a Lion. Natural selection has got rid of him

It's basic I reckon, bodybuilding puts us in a better position to keep our genes going either directly or indirectly.

Would not have kept it up unless I was into it though...


----------



## Absfreak (Oct 1, 2004)

Richtries,

I started for the simple reason that I trained in boxing, then stepped up into kick-boxing after 2 years and was ok till after 3 years of training I got to brown belt and started doing some sparring with the black belts in the class who were 14+ stones each and I was 10-10.5 stones so I was bloody quick but when they caught me with a punch, kick, elbow or knee or whatever it hurt.

So I decided that I would go to the gym to build myself up a bit. I trained with a mate for a year at a local sports centre gym and then met an ex pro BBer who took us to the gym he trains in ( old rusty weights, smallest bloke is 14st ect..) and taugh us everything we needed to know about BBing. My mate stopped training after another 2 years ( due to gf and babies ect..) and I carried on training with others I had met at the gym.

Then after another 2 years or so when I knew my diet and training were spot on and I'd hit a plateau for 6 months. I got into doing cycles starting with sust/ d/bol then sust/ deca/ d/bol and f**k me did I get over the plateau, I gained 25lbs from my first cycle and kept 20lbs of it after the water had gone.

So there you go that's how I started out BBing and I have to do most of it all over again due to my injury 

But still, I am making v. good progress so far 

Anyways, good look with the dissertation 

Abs


----------



## richtries1466867920 (Apr 2, 2004)

cheers guys, my tutor is well impressed so far. could any1 fill me in with the situation of steroids in the UK and the law. iv heard a few stories that they are illegal to sell but ok to take. im a bit confused really. Also, what class drug are they? Rich


----------



## Absfreak (Oct 1, 2004)

The current legal status as far as I am aware is that you can legally have 90 days worth of steroids but it is illegal to supply them to anyone else. So as long as you order from outside the UK and only get 90 days worth at a time you are within the law

Abs


----------

